
Mark Zuckerberg: “The Hacker Way” - jpace121
http://www.wired.com/2012/02/zuck-letter/
======
red_blobs
Facebook and social networks have done more damage than good to our society.
We have gone from a court system with facts and evidence to digital lynch mobs
that base guilt and innocence on feelings and emotions.

At first, I just ignored the foolishness I would see on my Facebook feeds, but
it has now started to become part of the fabric of our culture. The power-
mongers and greedy politicians are also using all of this to grow their base.

I feel like we have actually devolved as a society. It's one of the reasons
why 100% democracy is a bad idea.

Mark Zuckerberg may not have wanted to start a company, but now he's one of
the richest people in the world. He has also ensured his family wealth for
many more generations by starting a trust that will not be subjected to the
death tax.

If you read 'Hatching Twitter', you will get a better idea of Mark Zuckerberg:
He thinks he is akin to a Roman Emperor and even named his daughter 'Maxima'.
This is only one example, but other people that have done extensive business
with Mark have said the same thing.

